# Looking for Saitek X52 mod, non-linear to linear output



## Virre (Jul 27, 2012)

I recently bought myself the non-pro version of Saitek's X52 joystick. To my surprise, this particular stick apparently behaves in a non-linear fashion. That is, around the centre it has a very low sensitivity and the further out you go, the higher the sensitivity becomes. This is no bug or faulty product, but I disapprove and would like to make it perfectly linear.

I have looked for this in the official Saitek forums but could not find anything. I would post my own thread there but registration is turned off. I know it is possible to do this, but I do not know how. The profile editor does not seem to be able to achieve this kind of thing either.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is usually an option within the game itself. The joystick, unless I'm missing something, is linear. The game can over-ride and/or alter how the stick functions.


----------



## Virre (Jul 27, 2012)

The game I play the most does seem to have the option to switch between the two. However, this can only be done by modifying a settings file and it does not actually work. 

The stick itself is not at all linear. I do not know where you got the idea that it is, perhaps you do not realise that this is quite common. If you have one yourself and you still believe that it is linear then do have a closer look. Try making as perfectly round circular movements with the stick in your hand as possible. Then watch what happens to the reticle in the calibration options. The resulting movements do not resemble a circle. It is a square. It is non-linear. You might argue that it is a matter of getting used to. I say it is a matter of preference and I find the non-linearity appalling.

Since I made this post, I actually found a guide for a physical mod to fix this particular problem. However, that thread is so old the images have been removed, making the guide useless.

If only the game could actually override the output, that would be great, but no such luck. Besides, the output of the stick would have to be converted from being non-linear to non-non-linear (linear), which from a mathematical stand-point really does not make any sense. Going from linear to non-linear would make a lot more sense.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Virre (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I might have found the solution, finally. Moving the magnets in the stick closer to the centre, or replacing them with stronger ones makes it linear. I had seen this before but I thought it would only fix the dead zone issue (this stick has a lot of issues). Apparently, it also eliminates the non-linear effect.

In case anyone reads this and is interested, here is a well-written guide to improve your stock (broken) X52: Saitek X-52 Tuneup and fixes (56k WARNING!!)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

What game/sim are you using this with?


----------



## Virre (Jul 27, 2012)

Microsoft Flight Simulator X, but that is really irrelevant since the problem lies in the stick's design itself.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, if you think you got it, then mark this thread as "solved".


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just for clarification. 

Linear, in regards to controllers, is the function of consistently measuring an input along a single plain (ie: line). 

If you tick the option to see the raw values, you will see that the value increments evenly from 0 to x. Non-linear controllers don't increment evenly. One end or both ends of the plane will increase at a higher rate.

What you are seeing and referencing, is how the controller provides data from two planes to Windows (ie: X and Y).

So yes, there may be controller issue, but it's not because the controller isn't linear. And based on the mods to correct the issue, I'd say there is a known issue with how the stick outputs data from two plains. Again, a stick flaw, and not because the stick isn't linear.

EDIT: I've not had any controller issues in Win7 and I'm not at home to test at the moment. But ensure you have the controller configured properly (ie: controller type). Probably won't matter, but worth a try before you start hacking your controller. Personally, I'd get a stick that works properly.


----------

